

Ask HN: What tech/programming languages will continue to dominate in 2013? - sk2code


======
eduardordm
I think everything will remain the same. Tech will not be a source of
innovation in 2013. I see 2013 as a bad year for tech.

For the first time I have doubts about going to Rubyconf or Railsconf in 2013.
I still remember how excited everybody was on Baltimore 2011 and then, in
austin 2012, I felt a lot of contentment.

Same for Javascript, all of the sudden, everything seems to have slowed down.
You go to conferences and people (and speakers) are still a bit stuck on end
of 2011. There is nothing really moving fast. Even shiny new things like
meteor and ember seems to be moving at a very slow pace.

Also, the economic crisis is hitting the real economy hard and it influences
open source projects directly.

That said, 2013 will be a tech hiatus.

~~~
sk2code
As far as technology is concerned, I am really looking forward to 3D printing.
I am interested in seeing how 3D printing will be commercialized and what
difference it can make (if any).

------
cwebbdesign
JavaScript.

------
ankurdhama
I would love to see quantum computing and the programming model it brings.

------
seyhunak
Ruby and it's community.

------
shanbady
python of course

------
Vilvaram1
artificial intelligence

------
jfaucett
Go.

